# Fringe tool is worthless



## dtemplems (Jul 18, 2012)

I've seen and read a number of tutorials on the Fringe tool and it doesn't work.  I don't even see minor changes much less elimination of CA.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Your impression is wildly different from mine -- for me the automated corrections for lateral CA are indistinguishable from magic, and the eyedropper tool works well enough for longitudinal CA though sometimes it requires some undoing of other areas of the photo with the adjustment brush.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 19, 2012)

I haven't got a Fringe Tool............ am I missing something????:surprised:


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 19, 2012)

You mean the edge thingy adjustment ! I have to be honest and say I only tried it once and was less than impressed. Perhaps I am yet to discover the magic !!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm with Mark (Sirota)....works like magic whenever I've needed to use it.


----------



## cmphoto (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm with Kiwi.
What is it?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 19, 2012)

cmphoto,




  Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Don, welcome to the forum!  As I told you yesterday, we're going to need to see one of the pictures if we're going to be able to help you.  I already offered to try one of your pictures - you're welcome to send it over and I'll take a look.


----------



## donoreo (Jul 19, 2012)

I have used the defringe tool several times and it has worked wonderfully every time.


----------

